# Breeding show cobs?



## minesadouble (22 October 2008)

What is the usual breeding of a show cob?
I have a 15.1 Irish mare who I think would breed a cracking show cob. She is just not quite a cob herself as she would be a tad short of bone - though under some judges she would be ok as a lightweight.
Does anyone know of any cob stallions suitable for this type of mare? I know Country Farm Stud have a roan one - think it's only available by A.I. though. Thanks.


----------



## CrazyMare (22 October 2008)

Most cobs, you will find, are of unknown breeding. A friend put her cob mare to Roma Diamond Skip, RID. The foal is very cute!!

As to weather it will make a cob, I don't know. I think breeding a 'type' is quite hard.


----------



## Clodagh (22 October 2008)

My parents bred a cob by putting a percheron/tb mare (16.3) to an HIS stallion - got the most odd looking long backed cob. Not quite what they planned!
I'd put your mare to an ID, I had a wonderful show cob and he was pure ID, by Ginger Dick.


----------



## air78 (22 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

Does anyone know of any cob stallions suitable for this type of mare? I know Country Farm Stud have a roan one - think it's only available by A.I. though. Thanks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know a horse by him..... he really stamps his stock. The mare was a fine TB and he turned out the spit of dad, with loads of bone; you would never, ever guess what the mare was  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 So if you wanted to add bone and substance, he'd do the job


----------



## MillionDollar (22 October 2008)

An ID would be good, but then you might have too much height.

I have a fab cob, who would have def done well if she'd been a show cob. She's out of a Clydesdale mare by a TB stallion.

The Country Farm one looks fab!!!


----------



## rocketdog69 (22 October 2008)

I apologise for being cynical but after my experience this summer, showing my proper cob, if I were you I would breed myself a small hunter type, fatten it up somewhat and then hogg its mane.

My instructor said my "proper cob" was awesome but wouldnt win at county level as he wasnt the type that was winning nowadays (she judges at national and international level) but because he jumps like stink I should try workers and Search For a Star next year.

My advice to you would be to travel round to the local shows next year to check out the "type" of cob that is winning then choose your stallion very carefully.


----------



## toffeesmarty (22 October 2008)

I can understand your cynicism. We have a different problem. Our show cob is 11-3 hh and we show him in CHAPS as he is too small for affiliated cob classes. We think there should be mini and maxi cob classes!
 Anyone like to guess his parentage?  We have no idea but we love him!


----------



## minesadouble (22 October 2008)

Funny you should say that cecildog - I think of my mare as a small hunter because as I said in my original post I feel she lacks that bit extra bone that would make her a cob - but I must admit I have seen many succesful lightweight cobs that are no heavier than her!!


----------



## Rollin (23 October 2008)

I have a post on Shagya Arabs very rare. see next page.  The reason for my interest is because when I lived in Berkshire I knew a farmer with a very pretty strawberry roan hunter.  Lots of bone and not too tall.

When I asked what it was he said 'you won't believe this - a friend of mine bought in France.  The mother was a Percheron and the sire an Arabian.'  He also told me that there were some very tall Arabians in France.  So we went in search of a tall Arabian and found the tallest in Hungary at the National Stud, Babolna and bought two.

There is more to this story of Rare Breeds will write it up later.


----------



## clair (26 October 2008)

Rollin the horse you speakong of would be classed as a 'Desert Norman' and can be registered as such. We breed Spanish Normans which are Percheron x Andalusian, I love the Percheron and think it is so overlooked in british breeding.....This is one of my babies.....
http://www.equipics.co.uk/viewpicture.tlx?albumid=162475&amp;pictureid=6905603


----------



## Rollin (26 October 2008)

Hey Silversones, thank you for the pics.  never heard of a Desert Norman looks lovely.  I LIKE a horse with bone and a derriere!!


----------



## Flannigan#1 (10 September 2011)

I am trying to do the same with my show cob mare, i have put her with a stocky dun connemarra stallion this year. Her nose is a bit on the large side which i love but its not everyones cup of tea, so im hoping too make it smaller in her foal. i am buying a 3yr graded irish draught next year to put her in foal again. its going to be a very exciting challenge for me. a bit of an experiment as to wether the connamara or the irish draught will give me the better show cob, although i thinkthey will both be lovely. Iv read that the show cob is the most difficult breed to breed. an accident as such. It took me a very long time to find my show cob, and i spotted her on a site with an extemely long mane and an abundance of feather. i  clipped her and she looks fab. Im hoping to successfully start a show cob stud.

Take a look at my show cob mare at orkneycobs.co.uk. we currently breed lovely gypsy cobs.


----------



## only_me (10 September 2011)

If wanting to breed a show cob, I would imagine crossing a small ID with a proper old fashioned connemarra or the likes *should* result in a cob


----------



## Flannigan#1 (10 September 2011)

I believe that is what they used to breed together to produce ashow cob .  In time the irish draught has lost its traditional cobby size and lovely roman nose, its getting harder and harder to breed show cobs. i think my is mare perfect as i am starting my broodstock with the nose and build.
i think it would be rather like when they used to breed the old traditional draughts with the connamaras to counteract each other.


----------



## TheMule (10 September 2011)

This stud has an excellent record breeding show cobs and they mostly use RID stallions

http://www.kelstonstud.co.uk/whosaidcobs.html


----------



## Ladylina83 (11 September 2011)

You need a good old fashioned ~ID , something like Tobias Corbett or one of his off spring


----------



## Minxie (11 September 2011)

This fella might be way off mark for what you're looking for as he's not well known as such and his fee's are really cheap - but would certainly add a bit of bone   He's ID x hackney so he's got a bit more 'action'.  The photos don't really do him justice at all.

http://www.brackenspastud.co.uk/HRS-stallion/hackney-x-irish-draught/sabino-resident-gypsy-H3.html


----------



## First Time Mum (12 September 2011)

Hi from what I have seen with cob breeding it seems to be the mare that passes on the type. The stallion that I used to breed with my mare has produced a stunning maxi cob with the owners little lightweight cob that she hunted! However he has also thrown show hacks, hunters and also eventers. He is part pony/Arab/TB and about 15.3. He does tend to throw big offspring though all his 4 year olds currently stand above 16hh and the mares were about 15hh-15.2hh.


----------



## gadetra (12 September 2011)

I've done it with old fashioned Connie x butty ID. The connie puts a nice head on them and they really move and jump-bit more athletic than the coldbloods IMHO. 
For your mare I'd try a butty ID stallion.


----------



## bumblebee_ (15 September 2011)

Hi,

I have aimed to breed my own show cob  and can defintely recommend using an RID stallion. I ummed and ahhed for a while but eventually bit the bullet and done it and i could not be happier with my gorgeous yearling filly  she is perfect (well I suppose I am biased!) her temperament is to die for as are her looks!! Chestnut roan with 4 perfect white stockings and a white face  My mare did very well showing as a show cob and unfortunately sustained an injury that means she is unable to show anymore and i so i thought I'd make my own  They both have homes for life with me no matter what my filly turns out to be if not a show cob!!  

If you would like more info PM me...i can give you a brilliant reference for the stallion i used ( not wanting to get shot down for advertising so wont mention him on here!)

Hope i didnt waffle too much!! 

xx


----------

